# amp with sub



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

yo im building myself a sound trailer for one of the nationals here in nz.
iv got all the stuff i no what im doing and stuff. but i have some doubts about one thing.it might or it might not work but yea.
i have a 600watt lanzer vibrant car amp.and i just brought a bocshmann 10"noke sub ..1200watts.
i was woundering would it work as well with the 600 watt amp. or will it fuck it up.
i think it might work well
any people with any answers would be sweet


----------



## backblower (Feb 12, 2005)

ask in car stereo


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

heres a picture or 2 of my bocshmann noke.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

That sub is made by Boschmann, its called the Boschmann Nuke, and primarly sold in europe.

This is the only thing I could find about it :

Sprzedaję subwoofer samochodowy z głośnikiem BM Boschmann NUKE 700W . Sprzet jest nowy. Skryznia o pojemności 40 L,( estetycznie wykonana, pozaokraglane narożniki , dobrze wygluszona). Glosnik 30cm o mocz 700W Max 350W RMS (również bardzo ladnie wykonany). duza moc!!!!!!!! gorąco polecam 

If my german holds up right, that looks like 350 watts RMS, so you might end up cooking that guy. :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

MSRP $158.79

2 x 150 Watts RMS at 4 Ohms 
2 x 300 Watts *Max* at 4 Ohms 
1 x 600 Watts *Max* at 4 Ohms Bridged 
2 x 200 Watts at 2 Ohms RMS 

what i hate about lanzar amplifiers is that they have "MAX" instead of RMS... it makes you think, does max == RMS, or does max != RMS to lanzar. 

i highly doubt this amp can bring 600wRMS x 1 to the table... 

i *think* this amp really does 400wRMS x 1 @ 4ohms bridge...

i think you'll be safe being that the sub can handle 350RMS and the amp shuves out 400wRMS... just be careful with the gain and you'll be okay...


hey snoopdan, you wanna give this a once over and say either "i agree", or "your wrong because..."

-qs


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 26 2005, 12:23 PM~4278861
> *
> 
> 
> ...



No, you're right that RMS on that amp isnt published, only Max figures which dont mean shit. 400x1 @ 4 ohms would be on a good day, with lightning hitting your battery at the exact moment you burp it. :biggrin: So yeah, this would be a great amp for this particular sub.


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

didn't you just list the rms figures along with the max figures? or did i miss something?

2 x 150 Watts *RMS* at 4 Ohms
2 x 300 Watts Max at 4 Ohms
1 x 600 Watts Max at 4 Ohms Bridged
2 x 200 Watts at 2 Ohms *RMS*


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 26 2005, 02:44 PM~4278934
> *didn't you just list the rms figures along with the max figures? or did i miss something?
> 
> 2 x 150 Watts RMS at 4 Ohms
> ...


it doesnt tell you the bridged RMS...


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 26 2005, 04:13 PM~4279506
> *it doesnt tell you the bridged RMS...
> *


well let's make an educated guess...

2x150 rms
2x300 max

so if you take that the max rating is double that of the rms...

1x600 max

we can conclude their rating would probably be 1x300 rms.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 26 2005, 05:20 PM~4279534
> *well let's make an educated guess...
> 
> 2x150 rms
> ...


i went off of poweracoustik power ratings...

for their two channel amps:

the mono power rating is usually the 2ohm stero power rating for both channels added together...

example:

OV2-820

230wRMS x 2 @ 2ohms

460wRMS x 1 @ 4ohms

but i guess your way works too  

either way, 300, 400, he is still in the clear with that amp/sub combo as far as powerratings are concerned.

we dont know what the impedence is though, it'll suck if its a 6ohm or 8ohm, or even a dual 4ohm.

he wont be able to bridge amp and get the most it can offer  ....


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 26 2005, 04:28 PM~4279575
> *
> 
> we dont know what the impedence is though, it'll suck if its a 6ohm or 8ohm, or even a dual 4ohm.
> ...


yea, not really my problem :biggrin:


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1ofaknd_@Nov 26 2005, 05:34 PM~4279602
> *yea, not really my problem  :biggrin:
> *


lol

same here


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

so what. the 600 lanzer might be a great fit with the sub.
i dont want to fuck up either of the two objects..fuck yea i was woundering y it didnt say rms

the sub has 2 sets of connecttors. on each syde its 3 ohms each this adding to 6


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Nov 26 2005, 06:22 PM~4279761
> *so what. the 600 lanzer might be a great fit with the sub.
> i dont want to fuck up either of the two objects..fuck yea i was woundering y it didnt say rms
> 
> ...


no, that means that the sub had dual 3ohm voice coils.

so if you wire in parellel, you'll put a 1.5ohm load on the amp (your amp will go poof), or you can wire it in series, you'll put a 6ohm load on the amp (your amp will not put out close to 300, somewhere near 100RMS will be its battle field...

seems like you need either another sub or another amp...

-qs


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

yea.if i was to say i got another amp what sort of wattage would i get.
im thinking on the lines of a small 1000watter


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Nov 26 2005, 06:29 PM~4279790
> *yea.if i was to say i got another amp what sort of wattage would i get.
> im thinking on the lines of a small 1000watter
> *


you need an amp thats stable at 1ohm that puts out close to 400wRMS x 1 @ 1ohm

wire the sub in parellel to place a 1.5ohm load on the amp... you wont get 400wRMS going to the sub, but you will be playing with in the sub's limits and able to push it well...

-qs


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

yea i can wire the sub to a 1.5 ohm load to the amp in parallel .
but what amp would u reckomend.cos im kind of lost .


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

Ehh, let him blow it. He wouldnt sell me the sub in private :roflmao:


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

fuck ye i might end up blowing it anyways and then i can just get another on like it lol


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

fuck man i will run it and see what happens


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Nov 26 2005, 04:41 PM~4279843
> *fuck ye i might end up blowing it anyways and then i can just get another on like it lol
> *



i was joking man, damn ...cant even kid around this damn forum.


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

nah yea i no what u ment lol .i new u wer joking. thats y i lol at the end lol
but yea. i reckon my amp can handel it.if its at 350 then its would be sweet
.fucking people should lern to make things with the proper writing on them .bloody lanzer amps


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Nov 26 2005, 08:55 PM~4280602
> *nah yea i no what u ment lol .i new u wer joking. thats y i lol at the end lol
> but yea. i reckon my amp can handel it.if its at 350 then its would be sweet
> .fucking people should lern to make things with the proper writing on them .bloody lanzer amps
> *


that amp cant handle a 1.5ohm load...

once you bridge that amp to that sub, you can forget about it...


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

what if i dont bridge it


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

can some one give me a example of a amp that would suit the sub.
10hm tthats puts out close to 400wrms x 1 @ 10hm


----------



## Brahma Brian (Nov 17, 2004)

Leroy farted! :0


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

hay i had a look at the sepcs on my amp and i was looking at 35-400 hz lpf.
is that surpost to be rms


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eazy ryder_@Nov 26 2005, 11:21 PM~4282621
> *hay i had a look at the sepcs on my amp and i was looking at 35-400 hz lpf.
> is that surpost to be rms
> *



No, thats the setting for your low pass filter, your built in crossover in the amp. It means its adjustable from 35 to 400 hz and lower to play thru your subs.

But some amps that are 400x1 at 1 ohms are :

Audiobahn A2X100HQ
Planet Audio PA2002 and Vector D
Orion HCCA 150


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

o tru cool cool.


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

i found some information about my little 10" nuke.
http://images.google.co.nz/imgres?imgurl=h...hl%3Den%26lr%3D.


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

go to the 25cm sub then go to the 3rd sub down. then click it


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

You know it just hit me who really makes those....DHD


----------



## eazy ryder (Mar 3, 2005)

DHD?


----------

